# Need help for Transworld HH Tradeshow this month in St. Louis



## crutherf (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello all..

I was wondering if anyone in this forum is an exhibitor at the Transworld Haunted House show in St Louis this month? I have that weekend open, and would like to go (I have a buddy in St Louis that I'm visiting that weekend, so it is perfect timing). Right now I'm working a couple of charity events that require some pretty elaborate props and would like to look at what is there.

Since I'm not technically "in the industry" (although I do events every year I don't own a "Halloween business", and since most props are scratch built, I can't show "$200 in industry receipts" unless they count Home Depot, Lowe's, and paint stores), I need an "invite" from someone in the business who is actually exhibiting. I know this is a long shot, but I thought I'd give it a shot.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd contact Fright Props - they are great about handing out invitations: http://www.frightprops.com/


----------



## crutherf (Aug 20, 2010)

Terra said:


> I'd contact Fright Props - they are great about handing out invitations: http://www.frightprops.com/


I didn't think about them... they are actually the one group that I do have some purchases with that show up that match the "Haunted Attraction related invoices" category (although not in excess of $200 this year).

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

Craig, Did you have any luck with Fright Props? Larry suggested a post like your for mt self but then I ran across this post. We do a big neighborhood haunt every year. It keeps getting bigger and bigger. We have over 500 kids roam our haunt. Thanks Craig.


----------

